# Is banning of networks justified?



## Apollo (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm talking about the recent blocking of some foreign networks that were supposedly airing prohibited content by cable operators, recently.  

I don't know the exact list of channels that were banned.  But anyway, that's beside the point.

My point is... wouldn't it have sufficed by just taking the illicit shows off-air that were at the centre of this controversy?  What was the point in blocking complete networks, which do not air such explicit content 24/7?


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 24, 2006)

The point is no ban wud suffice..if ppl want to watch explicit content they will watch it in any form be it MMS or CD or DVD or from net 

Why dont our ill govt understands that censor is in ppl's mind ..if somebody wants to see it..let him see ..if somebody dont want ..he will not see..why create stupid bans like these ...


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 24, 2006)

Well yes, i totally aggree with esumitkumar. People like pratibha nathani should be jailed (all my favorite channels are blocked)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd like to correct esumitkumar here . .. Govt didnt blocked the channels .. Supreme Court asked the cable operators to block the channels which show adult content acting on a PIL ... Now Cable operators blocked all channels citing this as harrasment .. 
There is a difference between govt and SC ..


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks itwasnt me for correction...

but i m wondering if SC has done this ..thr is no saving grace ..Instead SC
should say like there should be enough advise for the viewer that should be put 
before airing such programmes "like this serial is advised for viewers above age 18 only "

waise ppl will watch it anyways on pirated CDs , internet , p2p n/w etc..so there is no use in banning these things ..it will be a boon to piracy though


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 24, 2006)

Well again yes i agree with esumitkumar. SC has no right to tell us what we should and shouldn't watch.

then again  pratibha nathani should be jailed....
I was thinking of making this my signature so that i don't have to say it again and agian


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow SC takes care of some Porn issues so seriously.
What the *BEEP* is wrong with our INDIA.
 First the SC should take care of the PENDING cases it has. Doesn't the SC has any other things to do, like it can do SOMETHING about the PIRACY in india, be it Movies or Softwares.
Apart from banning some Porn channel, it could have banned or started a Monitoring service over P2P & Internet to atleast  MINIMIZE PIRACY.

read this   & u'll get my point.  its a 2 year old news.

*english.people.com.cn/200312/24/eng20031224_131106.shtml
*www.expressindia.com/fullstory.php?newsid=64784
i think due to Piracy Rockstar has stopped making games for PC.


----------



## anispace (Aug 25, 2006)

Bombay HC ordered the ban not the SC. I dont think the ban is justified cause the channels anyways snip out the nudity etc. from the movies and broadcast them so whats the big fuss about. also At this rate we  might just end up with every freedom curtailed.


----------



## Geniusboy (Aug 25, 2006)

The Hell Not !!

The Govt Should Ban Up Ekta Kapoor Serials --> Vulgar!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 25, 2006)

Aila .. Did I write SC ..? HC gave that order .. Thanks for correcting ..


----------



## kaushiksaha1 (Aug 25, 2006)

How atrocious is this in a so called democratic country of ours!! A crazy woman will decide what  people should view on their television. If things continue like this then some pil will decide what we should do in our privacy. How can you ban some channel just because its showing some explicit content by that crazy woman's standards.If that is so why not ban those idiotic soap operas which hurt our indian values more. Guys people like these should be thrown away from our society.


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 25, 2006)

kaushiksaha1 said:
			
		

> How atrocious is this in a so called democratic country of ours!! A crazy woman will decide what  people should view on their television. If things continue like this then some pil will decide what we should do in our privacy. How can you ban some channel just because its showing some explicit content by that crazy woman's standards.If that is so why not ban those idiotic soap operas which hurt our indian values more. Guys people like these should be thrown away from our society.


  Ditto kaushik, i was thinking of starting a prathiba nathani hate community on orkut. People like this are really a pain in the a**. I really don't know where this country is heading, on one hand we talk of going to moon and on the other hand we believe in things like god idols drinking milk, sea water turning sweet due to some miracle and then this prathiba comes from nowwhere which is the final nail in the coffin of future of this country


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 25, 2006)

They had even banned Cartoon Network. I wonder what Adult stuff is aired on it. Must check it Out.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 25, 2006)

I think the jury's out on this one.  Thanks for your inputs, everyone.

Though, it is funny how an actress' seductive dance sequence in a wet sari, the so-called typical item girls in their typical item numbers, who splash around, accentuating their curves in a tantalizing manner, get away with all this ban-ban crap.  Whoever filed the PIL is probably unknown to what their kids are watching on local cinema.  Maybe the litigators were too busy watching questionable content on foreign networks alone!


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

Geniusboy said:
			
		

> The Hell Not !!
> 
> The Govt Should Ban Up Ekta Kapoor Serials --> Vulgar!



Kill that B!itch.. wastes my famies time/they dono what not do while watching those horrible channles.  lame kid she is.. someone said cartoon nw is banned  bad bad bad


----------

